# Lost parrot



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been woken up the past 2 days at 6 oclock by a large grey parrot in the trees opposite our house, squarking our street awake i would have thought.Anyway i was wondering if i needed to contact anybody ? we live close to dudley zoo so it may be one on theirs.But apart from asking them is their anything else i can do ? how the hell would you catch it ? i think the seaguls were pestering it this morning as they were circlling the tree and the poor parrot was going mad.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what area are you in as there about 6 that i no of missing


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You contact the following & let them know

Lost and Found Parrots - Parrot Reporting and Alerting Register


as well as people mentioned in this link
Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-Contacts & advice when you lose or find a bird


Sadly now the weather has warmed up the number of parrots/bird going missing has increased - people forget to shut doors & wondows!!


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for your help,it would be nice if somebody found him before sunday morning i dont fancy a 6am wakeup call. lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you thought about trying to catch it?

Maybe a local parrot rescue might help out? 
Dont supppose the RSPCA, Police or Firebrigade would help :whistling2:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

if it was in glasgow my neighbour has lost his african grey!
doubt tht its his though


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

the location was dy2 7tj oakham,dudley, west midlands its been around for a few days now. our trees are quite tall and it hasnt stayed in the same spot (it just comes and goes every so often )so i dont know how it could be caught.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i wonder if you were to leave parrot food out for him.. or shout on him if he would come?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

klair328 said:


> i wonder if you were to leave parrot food out for him.. or shout on him if he would come?


 
my mom did and she just looked like a loon shouting 'come on' to the trees :lol2: ill find out after if it has been around today aswell.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah I would post around a bit and do a bit of diging, parrots are not usually animals that get dumped, it my even have a tag on it if it is caught, check the shop advertisemnts too: victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

contact these people as well may of been in charlies link

Lost and Found Parrots - Parrot Reporting and Alerting Register

they have a few greys on there list missing now


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> contact these people as well may of been in charlies link
> 
> Lost and Found Parrots - Parrot Reporting and Alerting Register
> 
> they have a few greys on there list missing now


 
Yup the link was the 1st one in my reply Adam ;-)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Yup the link was the 1st one in my reply Adam ;-)


 
lol thought it may of been but i never clicked the link lol 


o and go and answer my question on forum lol


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i have just noticed somebody has lost one recently on useddudley.com, the area is about 10 miles away from my house ive txt the number to let them know  i assume from the 19th of march a parrot could easily do that distance.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

alspider said:


> i have just noticed somebody has lost one recently on useddudley.com, the area is about 10 miles away from my house ive txt the number to let them know  i assume from the 19th of march a parrot could easily do that distance.


yeah depending on winds and stuff could easy make that in a few days heres hoping its theres and back home safe and sound soon


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

he txt me back saying it isnt his as he has found it now, ahh well i havent seen it since yesterday morning its most likley moved on


----------

